# Propane v Patio Gas



## noarlunga (Sep 28, 2012)

I've got a second hand Propex gas heater which I will probably fit before the winter. Before I do that I want to bench test it and check that all is well.

I'll need to buy a gas cylinder and it would seem that the red propane cylinders have a screw fitting while the patio gas cylinders (also containing propane) have a clip on fitting which would be much more convenient.

I'm new to using cylinder gas so.....  why is there no clip on fitting for the red cylinders? Could I use the patio gas cylinders to fuel the Propex? Is there a safety issue with using the patio gas version in a van?


----------



## Makzine (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure someone with knowledge of this will be along in a minute:hammer:

Because all I can tell you is if you hold a lighter to any of them they burst into flames, but that could just be a miss spent youth and being an arsonist in a previous life :wave:


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 28, 2012)

Makzine said:


> I'm sure someone with knowledge of this will be along in a minute:hammer:
> 
> Because all I can tell you is if you hold a lighter to any of them they burst into flames, but that could just be a miss spent youth and being an arsonist in a previous life :wave:


  It will depend on the operating pressure of gas required for the Propex, Red Propane bottles are regulated at 37 mb from bottle regulators  now 30 mb is common in bulkhead fitted  regulators  in vans, I don't know what  pressure the Barbi gas is regulated at but if you have said regulator it will show the pressure on it, I regularly use the Red Propane bottles on my Barbis  and Patio Heater at home so I can not see any real problems, but it will depend on what  pressure the  Propex needs.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2012)

Which Gas Cylinder do I Need | Calor Gas

Check here. They say patio gas is only suitable for outdoor appliances. I'm not sure why, because I thought it was just propane. But it may contain some additives for which the combustion products in an enclosed space are not suitable, so best stick to their advice in the absence of any other information.


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for those points.

The patio gas regulator I found on Amazon was quoted at 37Mbar which is standard for propane so pressure is obviously not a factor.

I'll see if I can research the additive thing.

Johnny A


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 28, 2012)

[[Propex Air Heaters ]]]                                                           Just been looking at Propex Heaters on Google and they list the  different types of bottle  and   how long they will last in use, No offence meant but be sure you know what you are doing  when fitting something like this, you can be a long time dead if something goes wrong.Propex say fitting is easy, well they would  but I suspect they are talking to competent Gas Fitters


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, I did check but couldn't see. Calor are usually pretty short on the full information. 

I used to think the patio gas thing was just a marketing gimmick and it was pretty much propane just like the red cylinders. Calor have been known to give misinformation to aid their sales eg Advising it is unsafe to refill bottles (It is safe provided you take the right precautions). 

But can't be too careful ... VWAllan probably could give you the true lowdown on patio gas versus regular.


----------



## lebesset (Sep 28, 2012)

patio gas is just a way for charging more for propane , usual Calor marketing ; clip on regulators are mainly a way of making you use their gas exclusively ....why else would every gas supplier use a different fitment ?

as a matter of fact propane bottles should only be used outside ...eg in a gas locker on the outside of a motorhome , sealed off from the interior

here in france there are plenty of gas fires containing a bottle , but it is illegal to use a propane bottle in them inside a building


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Vindiboy,

I'm generally competent being an ex Rolls Royce aero engineer, albeit many years ago. When it comes to gas or mains electricity I tend to do the donkey work and then get it checked and connected by an expert.

I'm planning to house the Propex heater in a properly drained and ventilated metal locker not too far from the gas locker and close to the carbon monoxide detector. Like everybody else I've no wish to wake up dead.:angel:


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 28, 2012)

lebesset said:


> patio gas is just a way for charging more for propane , usual Calor marketing ; clip on regulators are mainly a way of making you use their gas exclusively ....why else would every gas supplier use a different fitment ?
> 
> as a matter of fact propane bottles should only be used outside ...eg in a gas locker on the outside of a motorhome , sealed off from the interior
> 
> here in france there are plenty of gas fires containing a bottle , but it is illegal to use a propane bottle in them inside a building



Thanks for that point. I was certainly thinking in terms of sealing the gas cylinder and Propex unit away from the van interior but thinking of it as being outside might help me determine the method.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2012)

My gas bottle is inside the panel van.

It's in a sealed wooden box lined with metal with dropout holes in the floor. From a gas safety point of view it may be better in an external locker, but from collision safety, the internal option is protected from impact by chassis and bodywork. So you pays your money and takes your choice on that. With dropout holes and a metal cupboard I think the internal option is very low risk.


----------

